# Back Library Books you can't wait to come out.



## HelbrechtBT (Oct 28, 2008)

I was on their website today looking through all the nice books and read some of the previews. After reading Helsrech i got to say that it and Redmeption Corp are my too most wanted books right now. How bout the rest of you guys?


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

The first heretic looks pimp, also the space marine shorts book, cant meber what its called pff top my bowl


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

_God King_, _Caledor_, _Fear the Alien_, _Nemesis_, _Prospero Burns_, _Blood Reaver_, _Throne of Lies_ and _The First Heretic_ spring to mind as my most wanted currently


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

The next Horus Heresy book, always the next HH book!


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Prospero Burns... long over due.


----------



## cheef3 (Aug 8, 2009)

path of the warrior all the way


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

ckcrawford said:


> Prospero Burns... long over due.


What he said.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

normtheunsavoury said:


> The next Horus Heresy book, always the next HH book!


+1 for that. always longing for the next one.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

_Enforcer._

Always that.


----------



## RudeAwakening79 (Oct 20, 2008)

That's easy: DEAD MEN WALKING

Deathkorps of Krieg get their own story; hell yeah!


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

_Hunt for Voldorius_- White Scars and Raven Guard working together, yes please!


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

_Path of the Warrior_, _Throne of Lies_, _The First Heretic_ and _Blood Gorgons_.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Mine are; 

Legends of the Space Marines. (I loved Heroes of the Space Marines, and most other short story collections that I have read. Plus, it has a White Scar story, which is a never before. Oh and another Salamanders short, which will be awesome!)

Fireborn. (While I have not listened to a audio-book before, Fireborn is part of the Tome of Fire, and thus I am dutied to buy it)

Nemesis. (Another thing we haven't really seen yet. Assassins. I am really looking forward to this, the short section which I have read was brilliant.)

Sabbat Worlds Anthology. (The Gaunt's Ghosts are probably my favourite Black Library series, and when I heard of this I was rather happy. I read that Nick Kyme was tackling the Volpone Bluebloods, which is awesome!)

Firedrake. (Another novel in the Tomes of Fire series, and a much wanted sequel from me, I can not wait to see how Kyme tackles the Dark Eldar.)

Prospero Burns. (I haven't read A Thousand Sons yet, nor do I doubt I will do so until both books in the duolagy are released so that I can compare them. I am really looking forwards towards seeing the Space Wolves potrayed by Abnett however, hopefully it will turn out good!)

I have not included First Heretic for a reason. No offence to ADB, but I honestly think that Anthony Reynolds should have tackled the Word Bearers, as his series is utterly awesome. While I have read Cadian Blood, I am still awaiting to read anything else by ADB, and thus at the moment he is one of my botom authors for BL.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

dark angel said:


> I have not included First Heretic for a reason. No offence to ADB, but I honestly think that Anthony Reynolds should have tackled the Word Bearers, as his series is utterly awesome. While I have read Cadian Blood, I am still awaiting to read anything else by ADB, and thus at the moment he is one of my botom authors for BL.


Whilst the Word Bearers series was a decent read and Anthony Reynolds did a fairly decent job on it, I wouldn't dismiss Aaron so quickly. Read _Soul Hunter_ if you want to see what he can do with Chaos Astartes. I am much looking forward to _The First Heretic_ and have expectations for his Word Bearers to exceed Reynolds' portrayal of them.


----------



## Orbital (Apr 18, 2010)

Baron Spikey said:


> _Hunt for Voldorius_- White Scars and Raven Guard working together, yes please!


 + 1 

Also all the HH booked - always!


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Whilst the Word Bearers series was a decent read and Anthony Reynolds did a fairly decent job on it, I wouldn't dismiss Aaron so quickly. Read _Soul Hunter_ if you want to see what he can do with Chaos Astartes. I am much looking forward to _The First Heretic_ and have expectations for his Word Bearers to exceed Reynolds' portrayal of them.


I agree. Sometimes it's good to change things up a little and let someone new tackle a chapter that's been covered by someone else. 'a breath of fresh air if you will' if you don't believe me watch what Sir Dan does with the space pups in Prospero Burns. I bet they rock jocks. But yet he's said they won't be like Kings 'yahoo, I'm a freaking beer drinking viking!' style wolves. Somewhat more subtle but all the more raw killng machine... Ooooh I can't wait, even if I'm not a huge SW fan. It's why I'd like Sir Dan, G Mac or ADB to do the blood angels anew, and show them for what they really are, with a much darker and sinister side! Please!


----------



## son of nocturne (May 23, 2009)

Definitely Firedrake and wish they would do a HH book for the salamanders


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Brother Subtle said:


> I agree. Sometimes it's good to change things up a little and let someone new tackle a chapter that's been covered by someone else. 'a breath of fresh air if you will' if you don't believe me watch what Sir Dan does with the space pups in Prospero Burns. I bet they rock jocks. But yet he's said they won't be like Kings 'yahoo, I'm a freaking beer drinking viking!' style wolves. Somewhat more subtle but all the more raw killng machine... Ooooh I can't wait, even if I'm not a huge SW fan. It's why I'd like Sir Dan, G Mac or ADB to do the blood angels anew, and show them for what they really are, with a much darker and sinister side! Please!


I think so too. I think Anthony Reynolds should do a heresy book, but I think portraying the story of the traitor Word Bearers and the loyal Word Bearers will be very different and in my opinion very opposite. And Aaron is really good at portraying legions good side, even in Soul Hunter


----------



## DarKnightWarlord (Apr 29, 2010)

prospero burns, legends of the space marines, fear the alien


----------

